

Startup School 2011 Industry Meetups - petermarks

Startup school is a great opportunity to meet fellow hackers. However, I would find it most useful to meet fellow hackers interested in solving problems in the same industry as me. At the very least, this could foster thoughtful discussion about a specific industry. At the very best, this could introduce future co-founders. If you're interested, add your name, email and industry of interest to this spreadsheet:<p>https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au5vcdmvYxSrdEk0eEdaNFNzYUVfclVhelhjY3JrNkE&#38;hl=en_US<p>I propose that on Wednesday evening, each interest group starts an email thread to coordinate a time and place to meet up during  Startup School weekend.
======
bazookaBen
hi, can't add details, spreadsheet seems locked

~~~
petermarks
Should work now. Thanks.

~~~
bazookaBen
c'mon people, sign up! There're 700+ peeps attending, we should find some sort
of way to pre-organize stuff a bit :D

